# iPhone app for Racing Pigeons



## MoxRacing (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi everyone, I just finished my free iPhone YPM calculator and the pigeon racing app is available in the app store. You can find out more about it on www.moxracing.com. It is a native IOS application and it uses the GPS to store stations and uses WSG84 ellipsoid formula (same as win speed) to calculate the distance between a race station and your home loft. It will soon have the ability to pull a race from the Unikon ETS, calculate the YPM and post the results to the internet.

FlightControlRP will also pull a weather report for each race station and display 24 hour forecasts for the race course. This racing pigeon app for the iPhone will also show the race course and the current weather conditions according to where the flock should be based on a select yards per minute with a weather radar overlay. 

For example, if you are training, you can use the GPS to store the liberation station, and then track the progress real-time to estimate the arrival time and get weather reports along the way.

Finally, FlightControlRP pigeon app for the iPhone will show you the exact distance between each loft and the finish times can be adjusted to show the time your pigeons need to win.

Check it out and let me know what you think!


----------



## fadedracer (Jul 8, 2011)

sounds sweet ima go try to find that app


----------



## MoxRacing (Feb 1, 2012)

No Android yet, but there is a Adobe Flash YPM calculator that I built on my site. It should work on the android platform. It can be found here YPM Calculator . It requires Adobe Flash Player.


----------



## MoxRacing (Feb 1, 2012)

If you click on the Arrival tab on the Flash App, it will give you a countdown of YPM and MPH. On the iPhone app, you can use the slider or select NOW and it will give the current YPM. Better yet, when your friend tells you his clocking time, you can automatically calculate the time you need to clock a bird to beat him. 

I will keep you updated.


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

Once theres a Android version, I'll use it!


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm downloading the app as i type this. Great work


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

I couldn't figure out how to add stations. Only thing I figured out how to do was add my loft location.


----------



## MoxRacing (Feb 1, 2012)

From the Velocity screen select Station.
Touch the + button. A new "station will appear" on the list
Touch the Blue circle with the greater-than sign. this will take you to the Station screen.
From there you can name the station, select if it is a race or loft or my loft.
enter the lat lon, or select the "get current location"
you can either zoom around with your fingers on the map, then press and hold to select a location.
OR, you can push the GPS button on the top right corner.
Then select the back button and then save the station.

Hope that helps.


----------



## FT33 (Jan 27, 2005)

I downloaded the app and put the GPS coordinates in for my race stations but something is wrong. It's saying the race stations are like 6000 miles away in asia.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Mox, thanks so much for making this app. I saw the $10 version a few months ago and decided against it. This is a significant contribution to the sport IMO. You must be doing it for the love, 'cause I don't see any monetary gain for you with this unless it can lead to future developing business for you (I hope so, for your sake).

Thank you again. Some night soon I will sit down and insert all my race stations.



> I downloaded the app and put the GPS coordinates in for my race stations but something is wrong. It's saying the race stations are like 6000 miles away in asia.


Do we use traditional minutes/degrees or do we use the digital gps readings? I know that can screw you up real fast if you put the wrong ones in there and often times they look a lot alike.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Every time I hold my finger down on a release point and it pins it and I hit back it exits out of the program


----------



## MoxRacing (Feb 1, 2012)

I will get some instructional videos up on the site today. 

Lat and Lon are entered in GPS decimal degrees or Google decimal degrees. (I convert GPS to decimal degrees)

For example: 111° 54' 24.12"W (traditional)
Google: -111.9067
GPS: -111:54.402 (Used in Winspeed)

*minus sign is used to indicate W or S.*

They are all the same just simplified by dividing or multiplying by 60. Here is a conversion web site.

http://transition.fcc.gov/mb/audio/bickel/DDDMMSS-decimal.html


Converting Degrees to Latitude Longitude

North East (NE)

The whole units of degrees will remain the same (i.e. in 121.135° longitude, start with 121°).
Multiply the decimal by 60 (i.e. .135 * 60 = 8.1).
The whole number becomes the minutes (8′).
Take the remaining decimal and multiply by 60. (i.e. .1 * 60 = 6).
The resulting number becomes the seconds (6″). Seconds can remain as a decimal.
Take your three sets of numbers and put them together, using the symbols for degrees (°), minutes (‘), and seconds (“) (i.e. 121°8’6″ longitude)

Convert Degree, Minutes, Seconds to Latitude and Longitude

latitude and longitude in a decimal format: 42.1361
latitude and longitude in degree, minute, second format: 42deg, 08min, 10sec
To convert coordinates from degrees, minutes, seconds format to decimal format, use this easy formula:
degrees + (minutes/60) + (seconds/3600)


----------



## MoxRacing (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for everyones support and suggestions. I have added 5 youtube videos that give basic instruction. They are on www.moxracing.com and here.


----------



## Formidable1 (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice app. It would be nice to have. It's too bad that I have a blackberry.


----------



## miken (Jun 23, 2010)

just tried to watch the videos and there was no sound


----------



## MoxRacing (Feb 1, 2012)

Two videos had no sound, go figure. I re-uploaded them. They seem to be working now. Also, working on V1.1, So far I have added a "Live Countdown" to the YPM and fixed a minor issue with some iPod Touches.

Let me know if you have any feedback for the next release.

Thanks,


----------



## miken (Jun 23, 2010)

From your video's and messing with the app, I can't wait to use this during young birds. This app looks bad ass!


----------



## mvloft (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi
Dear Moxracing Thanks for the grear app. I have a problem with end time. When I put the end time it doesn't work and can't save it. I am using it on my iphone 5S. Thanks again


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

Mox, Thanks for taking the time to build this app. Super idea!


----------



## Sniiky (Jul 8, 2014)

*some new stuff*

Hey

can you add Meters and kilometer per hour to this app
it would be awsome.

also how can I upgrade. i have 1.70 but there is now 1.71 

Thanks 
A


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Sorry I am a skeptic. It looks great. Are you just the smartest developer/salesperson I have ever seen, or do you actually have racers? Ether way it looks very cool. Jim


----------

